# ارجو المساعدة كيف يتم حساب حجم خزان مياة التغذية للمبني



## elomda_5 (14 يوليو 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في كيف يتم حساب حجم خزان المياة الاراضي للمبني وعلي اي اساس وماهي المعادلات المستخدمة وحسابات المضخة المستخدمة لرفع المياه الي الادوار العليا


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبدئيا كتصميم كويس ومريح فى الصيانة وده موجود فى الموقع عندى هو ان يكون عندك خزان ارضى ويتغذى من مضخة على البير وخزان تانى علوى يتغذى من مضخة على الخزان الارضى.
خلى الخزان الارضى بحجم مايكفى لتغذية المبنى بتاعك مثلا 6ساعات او 10 على حسب ان لو حصل عطل يكون عندك فرصة للصيانة دون وقف الخدمة.
شوف عدد الصنابير الموجودة بالمبنى وغيرها من سواحب الماء واحسب حساب تقريبى معدل الاستهلاك (الاقصى) بافتراض انها كلها تعمل معا.
الاسهل من الحساب السابق ان انت عندك الشبكة جاهزة تعالى على الماسورة الرئيسية المؤدية للمبنى وشوف مساحة مقطعها A على اعلى استهلاك السرعة لاتزيد عن 2 متر ع ث (الشبكة المفروض صممت على ذلك) كدة انت حصلت على معدل سريان متر مكعب لكل ثانية,لو انت عايز الخزان يكفيك 6 ساعات فى حالة توقف مضخة البير يبقى اضرب معدل السريان فى 6*3600 عشان يطلعلك حجم الخزان الارضى.
مضخة الادوار العلوية : عندك 3 طاقات للسائل ضغط وحركة وموضع الاولى يمكن اهمالها والثانية كذلك لكن ممكن تحسبها بأن تقسم مربع السرعة على ضعف قيمة العجلة الارضية لو فرضنا السرعة 2 على اقصى تقدير يبقى عندك كدة قيمة ال kinetic head تمام؟ بعد كدة الموضع وهى معتمدة على الارتفاع من فوهة ماسورة السحب حتى اعلى نقطة عند الطرد فى الخزان العلوى.
اجمع النتيجتين تحصل على ال head المطلوب من المضخة بالمتر وعندك من الاول قيمة اقصى flow rate يعنى عندك H , Q للمضخة المطلوبة ................................... وتمنياتى بالتوفيق.


----------



## elomda_5 (17 يوليو 2010)

اخي ياسين جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا علي معلوماتك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م-ايهاب الضبع (19 يوليو 2010)

حسايبات خزان المياة والمعادة المستخدمة للمبني ما هي


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (19 يوليو 2010)

عفوا اخى الفاضل وربنا يفدنا جميعا ويعزنا بهذا الجو الهندسى الاسرى وتقبل امنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## دحيم11 (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخ محمد 

لكن لو حسبنا حجم الخزان مثل ماقلت لأصبح حجمه = 43200 متر مكعب ( هل هذا منطقي !!!؟؟؟)


----------



## دحيم11 (24 يوليو 2010)

لم تجاوبني يا أخ ياسين بارك الله فيك


----------



## BAHAA FAKHRY (23 أغسطس 2011)

لموضوع منقول:

اولا: خزانات المياه الأرضية 

1- اشتراطات الموقع: 

أ- أن تكون بعيدة ما أمكن عن جميع مصادر التلوث بحيث لايقل البعد عن (10) متر من أي مصدر من مصادر التلوث مثل خزانات التحليل والتجميع أو بيارات الصرف الصحي أو غرف التفتيش. 

ب- أن يكون موقع الخزان غير منخفض حتى لا تغمره مياه الأمطار المحملة بالأتربة والأوساخ وتؤدي إلى تلوث المياه داخله، كما يجب أن يكون مرتفعاً عن موقع بيارات الصرف وبما يسمح بأن يكون اتجاه سير المياه السطحية من الخزان إلى البيارة وليس العكس، ويجب أن يكون منسوب خزان المياه الأرضي أعلى من منسوب مصادر التلوث إن وجدت بما لا يقل عن 50 سم. 

ج- إذا كان منسوب المياه الأرضية مرتفعاً يجب عمل صرف جوفي حول خزان المياه الأرضي وذلك لمنع الترشيح إلى داخل الخزان. 

د- يراعى عند إنشاء الخزانات الأرضية للمياه أن تكون مجاورة ما أمكن لسور المدخل وفي حالة إنشاء الخزانات الأرضية داخل بناء العمارات السكنية يراعى أن تكون أقرب ما يمكن لمدخل العمارة لسهولة ملئها أو عمل صيانة خارجية لها. 

2- اشتراطات العزل:

يلزم أن تكون حوائط وقاع الخزانات الأرضية محكمة إحكاماً تاماً لمنع الرشح وحتى لا تكون عرضة للتلوث وذلك بتلييس قاع وحوائط الخزان من الداخل والخارج بلياسه أسمنتية مع إضافة مادة مانعة للرشح ويشترط ألا تكون مادة سامة وتغليف قاع وحوائط الخزان من الخارج بطبقات عازلة للرطوبة أفقياً ورأسياً . 
http://www.momra.gov.sa/images/spec001.gif 

3- حساب سعة خزان المياه الأرضي:

يجب أن تتناسب سعة خزان المياه الأرضي مع عدد الشقق والسكان المستفيدين وأن تكفي السكان لمدة يوميـن على الأقل ويتـم تقديرها على أساس معـدل لا يقـل عن (100) لتر/فرد/يوم ولا تقل سعة الخزان عن (10م3) بحيث يراعى الآتي: 

أ- في المنشآت الصغيرة (سكن مستقل "فيلا" – مبنى مؤلف من وحدتين سكنيتين لا تزيد مساحة مبانيها عن 500م2 ) ينصح أن تكون سعة الخزان الأرضي 12م3 مـع إضافة 3 م3 لكل وحدة سكنية أو لكل 150م2 إضافية من مساحات المباني. 

ب- بالنسبة للمباني الكبيرة:
1 – يتم تحديد معدل استهلاك المياه حسب طبيعة استخدام المبنى وذلك من N.P.C (National Plumbing Code).

2- يتم تصميم مواسير التغذيـة على أسـاس أن سرعة المياه لا تزيد عن 8 قدم/ث لقوائم المياه و 5قدم/ث للمواسير الفرعية. 

3- يتم تقدير سعة الخزان على الأسس التالية:
أ – سعة تخزين كافية للإمداد بالمياه لمدة 3 أيام وذلك لاستهلاك السكان.
ب - تحديـد نـوع المبنى من حيث درجـة تعرضـه للحـريـق حسب N.F.P.A (National Fire Protection Association) وعلى ذلك يتم تحديد أنظمة مكافحة الحريق.

وبناء على ذلك يمكن تحديد كمية المياه اللازمة لمكافحة الحريق كالآتي:
- كمية المياه المطلوب تخزينها لشبكة الرشاشات إن وجدت = (500- 750 ) جالون / دقيقة ولمدة تتراوح من 30-60 دقيقة.
- كمية المياه المطلوب تخزينها لخراطيم الحريق الداخلية والخارجية = 100 جالون/دقيقة ولمدة 30 دقيقة.

ج - سعة الخزان الأرضي = كمية المياه المطلوبة للحريق ( الرشاشات + خراطيم الحريق ) + كمية المياه المطلوبة للاستهلاك العام. 

4- الملحقات التي تركب على خزان المياه الأرضي: 

يزود خزان المياه الأرضي بالمواسير الآتية:

أ – ماسورة تغذية الخزان من الشبكة العامة ويركب عليها محبس عوامة.
ب- ماسورة سحب الماء من الخزان بواسطة مجموعة الضخ لرفعه للخزان العلوي ويركب عليها محبس قفل .
ج- ماسورة فائض وخطوط صرف غسيل ذات صمامات قفل مع ملاحظة دهان المواسير الحديدية الملاصقة للمياه بمادة ضد الصدأ وغير سامة . 
-تركب ماسورة تهوية ( قطر حوالي 2 بوصة ) بسقف الخزان وبكوع إلى أسفل في نهايتها شبك سلك لمنع دخول الحشرات . 
-تركب داخل خزانات المياه الأرضية سلالم بحاري من مواد تكون مقاومة للصدأ وغير سامة لتسهيل الدخـول للخزانات والخروج منها لإجراء أعمال الصيانة والتطهير الدورية شكل رقم (2) . 

5- متطلبات التنفيذ والاختبار : 

-يستخدم في بناء هذه الخزانات الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات ( الأسمنت نوع (V) ) حسب ما جاء بالمواصفات القياسية السعودية والتصنيف الأمريكي ( ASTM ).

-تطلى جدران وأرضيات الخزانات بمادة الإيبوكسي أو غيرها من المواد المستعملة لمنع تسرب المياه . 

-توضع عوازل للمياه وقواطع لمنع التسرب بين جميع فواصل البناء ، كما تسد بإحكام جميع فتحات السباكة والفتحات المستعملة في التنفيذ . 

-تؤسس بلاطة الأرضية إذا كانت واقعة فوق منسوب المياه الأرضية بأكثر من متر واحد على طبقة من الركام المدكوك جيداً ، وتوضع فوقها طبقة مانعة للرطوبة ، أما إذا كانت بلاطة الأرضية واقعة تحت المنسوب المتوقـع للمياه الأرضية أو قريبة منه فيجب تغطية هذه البلاطة وجميع الوجـوه الخارجية للخزان بما لا يقل عن طبقتين من الأغشية العازلة المشبعة بالأسفلت .
http://www.momra.gov.sa/images/spec002.gif 

-يتم اختبار الطبقات العازلة الداخلية في الخزان بعد انتهاء تنفيذها وقبل العزل الخارجي والردم وذلك بملء الخزان بالماء لمدة 48 ساعة ، وعلاج أسباب أي تسرب أو رشح يتبين وجوده قبل البدء في العزل الخارجي والردم ثم يتم اختبار العزل الخارجي بعد تنفيذه وذلك بعد تفريغ الخزان من الماء تماماً وتركه ليجف . 

6- الردميــات :

يستخدم في الردم حول الخزان مواد من نوع الردم الإنشائي (منتقى) طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية الأمريكية للطرقAASHTO رقم (A-1) أو (A-2) أو ما يعادلها ، ويتم الردم على طبقات لا يتجاوز سمك كل منها 20سم ، ويتم دك كل طبقة بطريقة ميكانيكية حتى تحقيق كثافة لا تقل عن 95 ٪ من الكثافة العظمى الجافة على أن تقاس هذه الكثافة بطريقة اختبار بروكتور المعدل ، ويتعين أن يشرف على تنفيذ عملية الردم فني متخصص ذو خبرة في هذه الأعمال ، كما يتعين إجراء جميع الاختبارات الميدانية اللازمة للتأكد من جودة الردم وتسجيل نتائجها بانتظام . 

7-اشتراطات التصميم : 

أ- يجب مراعاة الأصول الفنية عند تصميم الخرسانات المسلحة لبلاطة أرضية وحوائط الخزانات الأرضية وعند تنفيذها يعمل مانع تسرب مائي بين الصبات المختلفة وخاصة فيما بين بلاطة الأرضية والحوائط الرأسية وأيضا العناية بوصلات الحديد الرأسي للحوائط والأفقي لبلاطة الأرضية والحوائط الرأسية حتى يكون أداؤها سليماً ومأموناً تحت تأثير الأحمال المتوقعة على الخزان خلال عمرها الافتراضي مثل الضغط الأفقي للتربة وضغط المياه وأي أحمال أخرى متوقعة مع مراعاة عمل رباط بين الصبات المختلفة وخاصة فيما بين القاع والحوائط الرأسية.

ب-يتم تسليح جدران وأرضية الخزانات بشبكتي تسليح وتثبت بواسطة الشناكل والكراسي ( شكل رقم 3 ) . 

ج-تستخدم أسياخ التسليح ذات الأقطار الصغيرة مثل قطر 10مم ، 12مم 14مم في التسليح لمقاومة الشروخ . 

د-تزود الخزانات الأرضية بفتحات ذات أغطية من مادة الحديد الزهر وتكون من النوع المحكم لمنع تسرب المياه إلى داخل الخزان مع تركيب شبك حماية من مادة غير قابلة للصدأ والتآكل وضرورة رفع منسوب الفتحات وأغطيتها عن مستوى سطح الخزانات لتلافي تسرب مياه الأمطار أو مياه الغسيل إلى داخل الخزانات مع حمايتها واتخاذ الاحتياطات الكفيلة بعدم عبث الأطفال بها أو سقوطهم داخلها مع الزام المكاتب الهندسية والاستشارية عند إعداد التصاميم لخزانات المياه الأرضية بأن تكون الأغطية الخاصة بها وفقاً للمخططات والنماذج المعدة لها ( شكل رقم 4 ) . 

هـ- يجب العناية بتصميم بلاطة سقف الخزان الأرضي تحت تأثير الأحمال المتوقعة عليها مثل وزن طبقات التربة فوقها وكذلك أي أحمال حية متوقعة . 

و- يجب اختيار مسار خط المواسير الذي يغذي الخزان الأرضي من الشبكة العامة وكذلك المواسير الخارجة منه بعيداً عن جميع مصادر التلوث المحتملة وأخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لعزل هذه المواسير. 

و- أن يتــم عمـل هبـوط صغير بقـاع الـخزان بمقـاس لايقـل عن ( 50سم ×50 سم ) وعمق ( 25سم ) في المنطقة أسفل ماسورة سحب المياه من الخزان. 

ز- أن يعمل ميل قليل إلى الخارج بظهر سقف الخزان لسهولة تصريف مياه الأمطار. 

ح- تزود غرفة المضخات الملحقة بالخزان (إذا كانت في منسوبها) بغرفة تجميع المياه المتسربة من الوصلات بأبعاد 0.5×0.5×0.35م وتزود بمضخة مياه غاطسه لنـزح هذه المياه . 
ط- يوصى بدهان الخزان من الداخل بمادة معتمدة مانعة لتكوين الطحالب والبكتريا والفطريات داخل الخزان . 

ي- تركيب سلالم السـلامة تحت أغطية خزانات المياه الأرضية 

http://www.momra.gov.sa/images/spec003.gif 
http://www.momra.gov.sa/images/spec004.gif 
8-اشتراطات الصيانة الدورية: 

أ- إصلاح الخزانات الأرضية في حالة وجود أي تلف فيها ومعالجة التسربات إذا ظهرت أي تسربات وذلك بتفريغ الخزان من الماء وتجفيفه وإجراء المعالجة الضرورية لمنع تسرب المياه. 

ب- العناية بالعوامات والصمامات وملحقاتها وتنظيفها وإزالة الانسدادات فيها من الأملاح والترسيبات وتغييرها في حالة تلفها. 

ج- العناية بالخزانات وإحكام غلقها حتى يصعب فتحها أوالعبث بها. 

د- فحص واختبار المضخات ( أجزاء نقل الحركة والموتور وأجهزة التحكم والتوصيلات الكهربائية ). 

هـ- في حالة ما إذا كان الخزان الأرضي يعمل كخزان لمياه الحريق فإنه يجب توفير مصدر دائم لمياه الحريق أثناء عملية الصيانة. 

و- إلزام الشركات والمؤسسات القائمة بأعمال الصيانة بتأمين معدات السلامة لأفرادهـا. 

---------------------------------
ثانيا:خزانات المياه العلوية 

1-اشتراطات موقع الخزان: 

يراعى في اختيار مكان الخزان أن يكون المنشأ في وضع آمن، بأن يراعى عند تصميم أعمدة التثبيت أو الأرضيات أن تكون مصممة لتحمل الأحمال التي ستتعرض لها، وألا يترتب على تنفيذها أية أضرار بسلامة المبنى من الناحية الإنشائية، وأن يراعى في تصميم المبنى الأخذ في الاعتبار الأحمال الإضافية التي تنشأ من تجهيز المبنى بخزان مياه في حالتي الملء والتفريغ. 
يراعى أيضاً أن يكون منسوب قاع الخزانات على ارتفاع 3 متر على الأقل من أعلى سقف أول منتفع، أو 5 متر على الأقل من أعلى مستوى للتجهيزات الصحية، وأن يرتفع هذا القاع عن السقف الحامل له 60 سم لسهولة التركيب والصيانة. 

2- أنواع الخزانات العلوية من حيث المادة المستعملة: 

أ- الخزانات الصلب (الصهاريج الفولاذ):

وفيها يراعى أن تكون لحامات الجوانب والزوايا ناعمة ومطمورة بالمادة الأساسية، وتكون جميع قيعان الوصلات اللوحية في نفس مستوى داخل الـلوح، وتكون الأسـطح الداخلية قد تعرضت للسفح الرملي (SAND BLAST)، فيما عـدا خـزانات الصلب غير القابل للصدأ، مع ضرورة دهان الخزانات الصلب من الخارج بوجهين بمادة مانعة للصدأ غير سامة، وثلاثة أوجه بالبوية الزيتية، وأن تتوافر في الخزان خاصية عـدم الرشح من جوانبه وقاعه. 


ب- خزانات المياه من الخرسانة المسلحة: 

يراعى في الخزانات المنشأة من الخرسانة المسلحة أن يكون خلط الخرسانة مطابقاً لما جاء بأسس تصميم وشروط تنفيذ الخرسانة المسلحة في المباني بالنسبة للخرسانات غير المنفذة للمياه، مع إضافة مادة مناسبة تزيد من خاصية الخرسانة لعدم نفاذية المياه، وبالنسب الصحيحة ويراعى استخدام الهزاز الميكانيكي، ويجب أن يكون السطح الداخلي للخزان أملس، ويتم ذلك باستخدام البياض المناسب، ويفضل تكسية جوانبه وقاعه داخلياً بالبلاط القيشاني غير مشطوف الحواف، وفي جميع الحالات يجب أن تتوافر خاصية عدم الرشح من جوانب وقاع الخزان. 

3- متطلبات العـزل: 

العزل ضد الحرارة والتغيرات الجوية: 

يراعى إحاطة الخزانات بحوائط ساترة لحمايتها من التغيرات الجوية، وأن تترك مسافة بين الخزانات والحوائط لا تقل عن 60 سم من كل جانب، وفي حالة تغطية أعلى الخزان يجب أن لا تقل المسافة بين أعلى الخزان وأسفل السقف عن 80 سم، مع ضرورة توافر فتحات التهوية المناسبة حول الخزان، وفي حالة عدم إحاطة الخزان بالحوائط الساترة فيجب أن تتوافر في جوانبه وسقفه عوامل العزل الكافية التي تمنع تعرض محتوياته للتغيرات الحرارية المتباينة، كما يراعى عزل شبكة المواسير على الأسطح المكشوفة عموماً للتغيرات الحرارية، وذلك لمنع حدوث تغييرات حرارية كبيرة في محتوياتها، ويتم ذلك باستخدام مواد العزل المناسبة والمطابقة للمواصفات. 

4-حساب سعة خزان المياه العلوي:

تحدد سعة الخزان على أساس ثلث الاستهلاك اليومي للوحدات المقرر تغذيتها منه، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار احتياجات الحريق لكل مبنى.
وتوجد ثلاث طـرق تقريبية لحساب سعـة خزان المياه العلوي تتضح فيما يلي:

أ- قاعدة أساسية:

وتعتمد على حساب سعة الخزان على أساس 30 مرة تصرف المضخة في الدقيقة، وهذه النظرية تتيح سعة تخزين لمدة 30 دقيقة، وذلك في حالة انقطاع الكهرباء المفاجئ أو انقطاع المياه بالشبكة العمومية، وهذا صحيح فقط في حالة أن الكهرباء أو المياه تنقطع ومنسوب المياه في أعلى منسوب الخزان، وفي هذه الحالة سيكون تشغيل المضخات لا يزيد عن مرتين في الساعة. 

ب- طريقة افتراضية:

وتعتمد على التقدير المطلق لكمية المياه اللازمة في وقت الطوارئ ومدة فترة الطوارئ المتوقعة وهي تعادل من 30 ٪ إلى 40 ٪ من جملة الاستهلاك اليومي بالإضافة إلى المخزون المناسب لإطفاء الحريق، هذا بالإضافة إلى الأخذ في الاعتبار النواحي الاقتصادية مثل تكلفة إنشاء الخزان وانعكاس تأثير وزنه على المنشأ الخرساني. 

ج- دورة المضخات :

تحدد سعة الخزان بحيث لا يزيد عدد مرات تشغيل المضخة في الساعة عن 6 مرات وهذا يعني أن تعمل المضخة لمدة خمس دقائق وتقف لمدة خمس دقائق وكلما قل عدد مرات تشغيل المضخة في الساعة قل معدل استهلاك المحرك وكذلك إجراء عمليات الصيانة. 

5- التوصيلات والملحقات: 

- يزود كل خزان بماسورة تغذية، تركب على مستوى منخفض من سقفه بمسافة لا تقل عن 25 سم.

- يزود كل خزان بعوامة بقطر مناسب، مجهزة بصمام على ماسورة الملء الداخلة إلى الخزان، لمنع ارتفاع منسوب المياه في الخزان عن الحد المقرر، وذلك نتيجة احتمال ارتفاع ضغط المياه بالشبكة بدرجة تعلو عن منسوب الملء المقرر للخزان، ويراعى أن تعطي فتحة الصمام تصريفاً يعادل تصرف ماسورة الملء، التي يجب أن يركب عليها محبس قفل خارج الخزان، ( ويمكن الاستغناء عن صمام العوامة هذا في حالة المباني التي يزيد ارتفاعها عن 30مترا ً)، كما يراعي أن يزود كل خزان بماسورة لتغذية المبنى بقطر مناسب، ولا يقل ارتفاع مخرجها من قاع الخزان عن 10 سم. 

- تجهز الخزانات بماسورة فائض يزيد قطرها بمقدار 1 بوصة على الأقل عن قطر ماسورة الملء في حالة التغذية من شبكة المدينة مباشرة مع ملاحظة أنه عند تغذية الخزانات بمضخات المياه يجب أن تكون ماسورة الفائض بقطر مناسب يسمح بتصريف المياه القادمة من المضخات والتي تحت ضغط حيث إنه في هذه الحالة ستكون المياه القادمة من ماسورة الملء تحت ضغط بينما تكون ماسورة الفائض تعمل تحت الجاذبية وتركب هذه الماسورة على مستوى يعلو منسوب سطح المياه التصميمي داخل الصهريج بمسافة 10سم، ويجب أن تتصل ماسورة الفائض إما بالخزان الأرضي لتصب فيه أو اتصالاً غير مباشر بنقطة تصريف مناسبة بالدور الأرضي وفي مكان مرئي بما يمكن معه مراقبة هذه الزيادة تلافياً لإهدار المياه، وفي جميع الأحوال يجب عدم اتصال مواسير الفائض إلى مواسير الصرف الصحي بأي حال من الأحوال، كما يفضل أن تخصص ماسورة مستقلة لتصريف هذا الفائض تمتد إلى أسفل المبنى. 
http://www.momra.gov.sa/images/spec005.gif 
شكل رقم ( 5 )
تفاصيل توصيلات الخزان العلوي 

- يجب أن تجهـز الخزانات بماسورة غسيل بقطر مناسب لا يقل عن (1) بوصة حسب سعة الخزانات. 

- يزود الخزان الذي يزيد ارتفاعه على 120سم بسلم خارجي للوصول إلى سطحه، وفي حالة وجود سلالم داخل الخزان يجب أن تكون من مادة غير قابلة للصدأ وغير سامة، ويمكن استخدام سلالم خشبية متحركة للنـزول إلى قاع الخزان من الداخل. 

- في حالة استخدام أكثر من خزان علوي يتم توصيل هذه الخزانات ببعض عن طريق مواسير السحب أو عن طريق مواسير اتزان. 

6- اشتراطات التصميم والتنفيذ والصيانة: 

- يراعى دهان حوائط وأرضيات الخزانات من الداخل بمادة مانعة لتكون الطحالب والفطريات والبكتريا، وذلك بعد عملية غسيل الخزان من الكلور، وكذلك بعد كل عملية تنظيف. 

- يجب أن تتوافر في الخزانات مادة عازلة للمياه، لمنع رشح المياه من الخزان وأن تكون فتحة الخزان محكمة بحيث لا تسمح بدخول الأتربة والحشرات والقوارض، ومانعة لنفاذ أشعة الشمس. 

- يزود كل خزان بماسورة للغسيل بقطر يتراوح بين بوصة و 4 بوصات حسب حجم الخزان، وتوضع بمستوى قاع الخزان (أرضية)، وتوصل إلى ماسورة الفائض، مع ضرورة عمل محبس عليها يفتح وقت الغسيل فقط، ويراعى عند إنشاء هذه الخزانات أن يكون قاعها مائلاً نحو فتحة الغسيل المذكورة بميل 0.5 سم لكل متر على الأقل. 

- يزود كل خزان بماسورة أو أكثر للتهوية تتصل بالهواء الخارجي مخترقة سقف الخزان، وتنتهي بكوع مقلوب لموازنة الضغط الجوي داخل الخزان، منعاً من التضاغط والتخلخل أثناء الملء والتفريغ، ويركب على الكوع المذكور شبكة سلك لمنع دخول الحشرات والمواد الغريبة. 

- تعمل بسقف الخزان فتحة أو أكثر بأبعاد مناسبة لا تقل عن 70×80 سم للنـزول داخله لتنظيفه وصيانته، ويكون لهذه الفتحة غطاء محكم، كما يجب أن يكون هناك فراغ أسفل الخزان لا يقل ارتفاعه عن 60 سم لسهولة تركيب ماسورة الغسيل ولصيانة الخزان والمواسير والأجهزة الملحقة به.


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اماني سمير (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 يونيو 2014)

معدل استهلاك الفرد من المياه من 100 الى 180 لتر فى اليوم - هذة الطريقه تجعل حسابات سعة الخزان عمليه .


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (5 مارس 2015)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------

